# Goldens vs. Chessies



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh gosh, well I think one similarity between the breeds is their sensitivity. They are very much in tune to the emotions of their owner/trainer and respond accordingly. However I think they typically respond quite differently 
Chessies as you probably well know are protective, can be dog aggressive, and are hard, cold water dogs. Goldens less so on all points. I think you will find the golden a bit more forgiving and resilient in training. They are weaker in the water. Spend a lot of time with your golden pup in the water and allow him to learn to love water retrieves. Goldens are excellent upland dogs so you should have an easy time with him there.
Kristie Wilder is a fantastic trainer just west of Atlanta. I want to say her kennel is called Waterdogs, but if you search for Kristie Wilder dog training Atlanta it will show up. I would talk to her about taking lessons. Best of luck!


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks. Kinda confirms what I thought. I kinda wanted to wait a little to get a new pup when the weather was warmer and I could have taken him to Lake Lanier. Water's too cold now. Wife and kids would have none of it. Thanks for the trainer reference also. My Chessies were on the softer side of the breed but they didn't like anyone coming into their area (goose pit). My last one was very protective of my daughter when she was a baby. Not outwardly mean but definitely on edge. He also was good with other dogs. My parent had a Jack Russell and that dog used to jump and snap at him. I swore I could see my Chessie laughing at him


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They are totally different. Chessies think independently. They are very tough. They often do not like strangers ink their midst..... They can be awesome hunting dogs.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Having successfully worked with Chessies in the past should put you in a good position to train your Golden. My experience with well-bred Chessies has been that while they are more territorial and protective, they are more similar to Goldens than most Labs are. Of course there are variations within each breed, but we are talking about generalized breed traits here. They can be PHYSICALLY tough, but can be very sensitive to what they perceive as unfair pressure. Like Goldens they will also try to think their way out of situations. The old myths about needing a 2x4 and a garbage can lid as a shield are likely the result of dogs reacting to unfair pressure given the old ways of thinking. I have a friend who breeds very nice Chessies and he has really shifted the way he trains. He is much more careful to teach and teach and teach now than he was when he started in the breed years ago, and was mentored by people who told him they were tough dogs who needed a tough approach. I'd take his CH/GMH boy home with me in a flash if I thought he'd let me have him!


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for confirming what I thought. I think a lot of people don't realize how internally soft Chessies are. I think that's why I'm already very attached to Buddy. He reminds me a lot of my last Chessie, Chip. They both bond very tight to their owners. Buddy's got me wishing I was back in the Midwest. Buddy would be a great pheasant dog. I know it. Already showing signs of quartering when I put him on a Flexileash. Chip was not real good at pheasant. He didn't quarter very well. But he was a marking machine and used to fetch ducks and geese in some really nasty weather. He wouldn't hunt for anyone but me. I'm a soft style guy. Want my dogs to work out of happiness, not fear of punishment. Thanks again


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like a golden will be perfect for you. Wish we were closer you could come train with us! Best of luck.


----------

